# New to TUG-Ready to Sell 6 Hyatt Timeshares



## DTisdale (May 10, 2015)

I own 6 Hyatt timeshares and I'm ready to sell all 6 but I have no idea where to begin!.  I know TUG is the right place but how do I get started?  How do I place a fair value on them?  Thanks for any help anyone can give me!
Donna


----------



## traveldaddy (May 10, 2015)

Start by reading here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44

Once you have some more detailed/specific questions, then post again and I am sure someone can help.

Good luck.


----------



## DTisdale (May 10, 2015)

*Pricing your timeshares?*

I own 6 Hyatt Timeshares I want to sell.  How has anyone selling theirs come to a fair value for them?
Thanks for any help!
Donna


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2015)

Hi Donna - Welcome to TUG!  

I have merged your two threads.  For the sake of continuity, please post all your questions and comments in the same thread (this thread.)  You can additional posts to the same thread by clicking POST REPLY.

While we are more than happy to help you, please be aware that you cannot post Ads in the discussions forums, because we try to keep them free of advertising.  Just so you know, a detailed post that includes ALL the info. about what you are selling, may appear to be an Ad - even if that isn't your intention.

You can post Ads in the TUG Marketplace, our classifieds, which is linked at the top of the page in the red bar.

As part of your research, I recommend that you speak to several reputable timeshare brokers, and get their opinions.  If you own timeshares with a high resale value, sometimes a reputable broker can get you a higher price, than you can get selling it yourself, AND they can walk you through the process.

Here is a short list of reputable timeshare brokers who are TUGGERS:

Syed Sarmad (TUG user name Syed if you want to send him a pm)
www.advantagevacation.com

Fred Messreni (TUG user name FredM if you want to send him a pm)
www.timeshare-gallery.com

Seth Nock (TUG user name the same if you want to send him a pm)
www.sellingtimeshares.net

Judi Kozlowski (TUG user name the same if you want to send her a pm)
www.timeshareresalepros.com​
****IMPORTANT: * Anyone who contacts you and promises you a high resale price, but wants you to pay high UPFRONT fees to them (no matter what they call the fees), is probably a scammer.   Reputable brokers take their fees out of the proceeds of the sale, AFTER the sale.


----------



## davevt98 (May 11, 2015)

[please use a private message]


----------



## DTisdale (May 11, 2015)

Thanks so much!  I was hoping to learn the ropes of selling them myself and several people have helped with links in TUG that I had not been able to find through private message and other suggestions.  They've been very helpful in pointing me the right direction in my first few days with TUG!


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2015)

DTisdale said:


> Thanks so much!  I was hoping to learn the ropes of selling them myself and several people have helped with links in TUG that I had not been able to find through private message and other suggestions.  They've been very helpful in pointing me the right direction in my first few days with TUG!



Even if you end up selling them yourself, I'd contact the brokers and see what they can offer you.  *Sometimes brokers can sell a popular timeshare for more than you can get yourself*, and it will help you get a better idea of the re-sale value.  Not to mention that having an expert walk you through the  process is very helpful.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 16, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Even if you end up selling them yourself, I'd contact the brokers and see what they can offer you.  *Sometimes brokers can sell a popular timeshare for more than you can get yourself*, and it will help you get a better idea of the re-sale value.  Not to mention that having an expert walk you through the  process is very helpful.



One of your brokers told me my timeshare would sell for $23,000 max, but it sold for $47,000 within two weeks via other channels.  Don't rely too much on the brokers except to give you a floor price.


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2015)

That's exactly why it's a good idea to contact _several_ brokers - as recommended.


----------

